# Who's Got Snow?



## oldognewtrick (Dec 16, 2010)

Well, we had about 4" Sunday nite, its all gone now thanks to the 33' rain we had yesterday evening. Guess I'm ready for the spring warmup bout now. Lookin like I might be waiting for just a bit longer. We've had the roofing crews sitting at home for a week now and it looks like it won't be roofing weather till next week.

Mrs. Oldog told me today, to get out of the house and go do something, I'm driving her nuts, so I guess retirement is out of the question till I find an inexpensive hobby.

...so much for living in the sunny south.


----------



## granite-girl (Dec 16, 2010)

We got snow, we got snow!  Got 3-4" last weekend & about 3-4" again last night.  2nd day off school this week.  Kids love it ! All my nieces & nephews are planning their sledding expeditions now.  At my house! Fun,fun,fun! I love a White Christmas
i'll be ready for it to be gone after that.


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 16, 2010)

No snow, but then I am in Texas.


----------



## granite-girl (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey Where's Nestor ? I'm sure he's got snow.  Haven't seen anything from him lately.
Nestor........


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 16, 2010)

granite-girl said:


> Hey Where's Nestor ? I'm sure he's got snow.  Haven't seen anything from him lately.
> Nestor........



Nestor was last seen boarding an airplane heading to Tibet, he said he was going to become a Buddhist Monk, or maybe he was going to live a simpler life with the Inuits....I don't remember.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 16, 2010)

Only an Inch of snow up here...but then again, those single digit temperatures make it fun.
I will be Doing the O'l torch up of the rather large burn pile at the farm this Saturday, you should see it from space on Google "if" they are watching.


----------



## paul52446m (Dec 16, 2010)

Houghton Lake Mi. about 8" on the ground. Paul


----------



## granite-girl (Dec 28, 2010)

Inspector D - what's your snow report now ?!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 28, 2010)

granite-girl said:


> Inspector D - what's your snow report now ?!!!!!



Inspector's out picking cranberries, he probably won't be around till the weekend.


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 29, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Inspector's out picking cranberries, he probably won't be around till the weekend.



The bog demands his presence.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm back....missed all of the Blizzard ...that left a foot of snow.:banana:
I had the Guy's in our cranberrie pickin group cover for me whiles I was away.
Only thing is, now he wants to get a Quad to do his driveway, ...sounds like he's gonna have to pass it by the missus first.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 9, 2011)

inspectorD said:


> I'm back....missed all of the Blizzard ...that left a foot of snow.:banana:
> I had the Guy's in our cranberrie pickin group cover for me whiles I was away.
> Only thing is, now he wants to get a Quad to do his driveway, ...sounds like he's gonna have to pass it by the missus first.



How about one of these?


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 10, 2011)

HWaht the???

Looks like a Chopped corvair that some lowriders from Canada got a hold of.
We just got another 10 inches on Friday, and now We look like we are the winners of a whole new batch on wed, The weather guy with the twitch says 18 inches is gonna land...we will be ready!

I'll drag em in this>>>


----------



## mudmixer (Jan 10, 2011)

oldog/new trick -

It that a Nash Metropolitan on a converted or different chassis?

I always wanted one of those that had a shelf instead of a glove compartment.

Dick


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 10, 2011)

inspectorD said:


> HWaht the???
> 
> *Looks like a Chopped corvair* that some lowriders from Canada got a hold of.
> We just got another 10 inches on Friday, and now We look like we are the winners of a whole new batch on wed, The weather guy with the twitch says 18 inches is gonna land...we will be ready!
> ...



It's an old Nash with some ski's and tracks. Gosh, ...I remember 1969 and an old girlfriends Nash... uh, nevermind, it's a PG site...

4" on the ground here in Mid-TN, fire in the fireplace, no work outside today, hunting seasons over, bored and bugging the heck out of Mrs. Oldog. Guess I'll go wander around Lowes tomorrow just for giggles   (and self preservation)


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 10, 2011)

mudmixer said:


> oldog/new trick -
> 
> It that a Nash Metropolitan on a converted or different chassis?
> 
> ...



They were cool little cars. You been doing any icefishing?


----------



## woodchuck (Jan 10, 2011)

We had something here in Tuscaloosa, AL but it's not snow. It's  H E L L freezing over because Auburn is playing for the national championship tonight.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 10, 2011)

woodchuck said:


> We had something here in Tuscaloosa, AL but it's not snow. *It's  H E L L freezing over because Auburn is playing for the national championship tonight.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> OH!!! So we can blame this all on Auburn football? I'm guessing your a Bama fan.


----------



## mudmixer (Jan 10, 2011)

oldog -

I may get to go ice fishing this week-end because there was enough ice to drag out a friends 10x24 with a small cat. The bridges are set over the ice ridges, so driving out the 5 miles or so will not be a problem. It will soon be a week-end city with a population of 10,000 on the lake every week-end.

Weren't the old big Nash's called "bedmobiles" because of the reclining seats? - I am also old.

Dick


----------



## woodchuck (Jan 10, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> woodchuck said:
> 
> 
> > We had something here in Tuscaloosa, AL but it's not snow. *It's  H E L L freezing over because Auburn is playing for the national championship tonight.[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 11, 2011)

It's cold here, no snow though.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 24, 2011)

BRRRRRRRRRRRRR, well, it's been a good few weeks for snow here in Cranberry junction, plenty of snow.
Right now we have 25 inches of snow on the ground with 1 inch of ice in between. Plenty of ice damming jobs to shovel off and another Noreaster in the  making, right after a small 4-5 inch squall blows through...and oh yea, the temperature right now out at the bus stop was negative... - 16 degrees. 
Thank the weather gods there is no wind....yet.

Time to move someplace warmer, NEVER!! I'm goin North.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 24, 2011)

inspectorD said:


> BRRRRRRRRRRRRR, well, it's been a good few weeks for snow here in Cranberry junction, plenty of snow.
> Right now we have 25 inches of snow on the ground with 1 inch of ice in between. Plenty of ice damming jobs to shovel off and another Noreaster in the  making, right after a small 4-5 inch squall blows through...and oh yea, *the temperature right now out at the bus stop was negative... - 16 degrees*.
> Thank the weather gods there is no wind....yet.
> 
> Time to move someplace warmer, NEVER!! I'm goin North.



Soooo....bet it's kinda hard to keep the hot tub up to temp. eh?


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 24, 2011)

The tub doesn't care..just more on the electrical bill bothers me.

Oh, and who's goin out there anyway??


----------



## granite-girl (Jan 24, 2011)

cute picture ! We all feel like that about now!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 24, 2011)

So, whats wrong with a hot tub in the snow?


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 25, 2011)

The mad dash to get to the tub in 3 feet of snow uphill, backwards and barefoot both ways...?


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 26, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> So, whats wrong with a hot tub in the snow?







inspectorD said:


> The mad dash to get to the tub in 3 feet of snow uphill, backwards and barefoot both ways...?



Nothing, provided you have shoes.


----------



## Misty00 (Feb 10, 2011)

Did ya get any snow in San Marcus in the last week, TXBuilder?  We did in San Antonio! Well, enough for the city to shut down for a snow day which doesn't take much.


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 10, 2011)

We did, and we were shut down as well, but it was only for a few hours.


----------



## thorn407 (Feb 10, 2011)

None here...


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 11, 2011)

It's nice now, cold still but not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## granite-girl (Feb 11, 2011)

Same here.... Indiana


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 11, 2011)

it was -10 this morning, even the dog didn't want to go out. looks like warmer weather this weekend....get the pumps ready!!:help:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 12, 2011)

inspectorD said:


> it was -10 this morning, even the dog didn't want to go out. looks like warmer weather this weekend....get the pumps ready!!:help:



Let me know if you want me to send a couple bags of speedy dry I have left over from the flood last May. I only used them one time.


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm wearing shorts. It's still hot. 

79.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 18, 2011)

We got up to 45 today, lots of melting, still 2 feet of snow on the ground.And I tapped the trees, we have 50 gallons of sap in the last 2 days, boilin down on Saturday.:banana::banana:
And cookin lots o local bacon in the morning, when the guy's get here at 7am.


----------



## mudmixer (Feb 18, 2011)

We went from 22" on the level ground to about 5" (official average), but have green showing along some streets and ice in the gutters on the other side.

Very little has run off, so the moisture is in the remaining snow, the piles and in the soil and there will be flooding. 220 miles NW of Minneapolis/St. Paul they are staring to fill the 3,000,000 bags of sand that will be a start of the protection. 20 miles east of here they are getting ready with signs for flood detours because there are so many commuters going across that river. - It will be interesting to see what happens as spring unfolds. I designed a power transmission tower that required 22' of concrete below the steel to get above the flood level, but the debris that got into the steel tower caused many problems, so there are no guarantees except that the Red River of the north will flood and be miles wide because it flows north into unthawed areas instead of south where it is already warm.

They are promising 6" more snow this week-end, but it will be gone in a few days, but it will be replaced with more later and moisture will still be stored.

Dick


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 18, 2011)

inspectorD said:


> We got up to 45 today, lots of melting, still 2 feet of snow on the ground.And I tapped the trees, we have 50 gallons of sap in the last 2 days, boilin down on Saturday.:banana::banana:
> And cookin lots o local bacon in the morning, when the guy's get here at 7am.



You do have my address to send me some syrup, don't ya? I'd be more than happy to trade some Goo-Goo Clusters for some home grown maple stuff:banana:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 18, 2011)

mudmixer said:


> so there are no guarantees except that the Red River of the north will flood and be miles wide because it flows north into unthawed areas instead of* south* where it is already warm.
> 
> They are promising 6" more snow this week-end, but it will be gone in a few days, but it will be replaced with more later and moisture will still be stored.
> 
> Dick



You really don't need to send it south, thanks anyway.

Hey... is that profile pic of your new Bugatti ?


----------



## mudmixer (Feb 18, 2011)

Most of it will go south eventyually to flush out the river.

I did not think anyone would recognize the car. I wish the Bugatti Veyron was mine. I am now starting to save for the $240,000 cash down payment so I can be measured for the seating in a couple of years. A year or two after that, and I come up with the additional $2,160,000(today's dollars), I could get delivery.

After receiving it and driving it for a year or so, I can go to the driving school in Europe and get the technicians to raise the governed speed from 180 mph to 265 mph. The finish and details are more impressive than the speed, which is the fastest passenger car in the world.

Powered by 2 - VW V8s (244 cubic inches each) in a W configuration with 4 turbo chargers, 7 speed transmission. It stops from 265 mph to zero in less than 10 seconds with the Micheline tires intact.

Bugatti is owned by VW-Porsche and one of the few ways to get a VW V8 into the U.S. because they are not interested in the U.S. market. - I saw a Veyron once at Nürbürgring track (14 miles) where you can pay your $14 (2 days each week, I think) for 2 laps in ANY vehicle (lawn mower, scooter, motor cycle, school bus, semi tractor or high performance car) that you can get on the track.

Dick


----------

